# Hunter - Vigsoprides Officers Hunt CD, HIC, CGN



## Jaime4gsds (Aug 13, 2008)

3 years have passed since we lost you far to soon.

We still think of you almost daily, you are my inspiration and your pack misses you terribly. 

Run free and strong big guy, chase the kong, get the sheep but keep watch over us.

Love and miss you buddy
See Hunter here http://www.kinna.ca


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

RIP Hunter


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Hunter. What a regal looking fella.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is a gorgeous picture and I got a chill reading the Kahil Gibran quote you used. I am very sorry for your loss. What a great tribute to him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy. Rest in peace, Hunter.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your pretty boy.......

RIP dear Hunter.............


----------

